# Can I mount my flatscreen inside the fireplace opening?



## minpin

Hi everyone!

Okay, here's the deal: we own an older home. We have a fireplace in our small living room and it kind of dominates the whole room. Our TV is currently mounted over the fireplace but we've always hated it because it is too high to watch comfortably. We are thinking of tearing out our brick fireplace and rebuilding it to be smaller, less obtrusive and then the TV would be mounted lower as well. We live in GA and NEVER use the fireplace, not once.

My question is, instead of taking the whole fireplace apart, can we figure out a way to mount the TV in the opening of the existing fireplace, inside of the brick surround? I know it's a long shot but I've seen it done once in a magazine and if we could do it, it would be a lot better than starting over with the fireplace. Our TV looks like it would fit perfectly in the opening, I just don't know how or where we could mount it there. Any ideas would be so appreciated! My husband is very handy and he can do whatever we can come up with, that's not an issue. We just don't know if it's possible. And I don't want to entertain other ideas of just putting it somewhere else altogether, I am really just curious about this idea and how it could be done. Thanks in advance!


----------



## minpin

In theory, it would look kind of like this. Only in the broad sense of what it would resemble.


----------



## user1007

I think it will look stupid but sure, if it fits, you can mount the thing in your fireplace opening. You are going to have to run power for it. I would close down the fireplace flue. 

Personally, if you hate and will never use the fireplace, why not cap it off, demo the masonry and just plunk the tv where you want it.


----------



## bbo

I'd be more tempted to do something like this

http://www.dynamicmounting.com/purchase

but before I put down the 499.

but I am not one to mount a TV near a fireplace.

We just had a fireplace installd in our basement. TV will go on another wall. seating adjusted to take advantage of both.


----------



## minpin

Interesting wall mount, I haven't seen one like that before. Since we actually have a mantle over our fireplace, that wouldn't work for us. Thanks for the suggestion though!

As for it looking stupid, if you notice my original post, I didn't ask for opinions, I asked for technical ideas as to how to execute an idea. So thanks for the input but it wasn't quite what I was asking for. It has occurred to me that the tv would need a power source, thank you. While it seems obvious to me, I suppose it isn't to everyone but if we could rearrange our furniture to look at both the fireplace and tv separately, we would have already done so. We have a small living room and french doors on one wall and a fireplace on the other, the other two walls both have doorways so we have to put the tv in an area where I won't have to pull the couch out at an angle to see it properly, which leaves over the fireplace, where it is already mounted. I'm simply trying to lower it so we're not looking up at it as we have been for the past 2 years because it's very high and the fireplace is large and blocking that option. I don't want to drywall over the whole fireplace, since I already mentioned that we didn't want to pull the fireplace apart if we didn't have to, if we could mount the damn tv in the opening for the fireplace then it would be the easiest and least labor intensive option to try. 

Thank you for the tips, some more useful than others but we'll just have to try it and figure it out. The wealth of information has been astounding.


----------



## bbo

The mount does specify it will fit over a mantle. For mounting in the actual fireplace you would need to 100% weather proof the opening behind the tv. You could build a false wall and mount it on that.


----------



## AllanJ

Why not just set the TV in front of the fireplace using its own stand and perhaps placed on a low table or riser?

The TV couild be "almost" inside the fireplace but far enough out that if rain drips down the chimney the TV does not get wet.

Then it would look to your guests that you could move the TV aside whenever (probably never) you want to use the fireplace.

Wall mounts were invented so people could install their TVs without the need for shelving that might not be needed for storage. In your case the TV is close enough to the floor you don't need a mount.


----------



## ktkelly

There is also this wall mount. although it may not work as you want:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-D4KdaI_O8&feature=related


Honestly I see no reason at all that you cannot have your TV set up just like the one you posted.

A little creative woodworking and you have a way to run power & cable to it.



I would not do away with the fireplace. Rather, leave it there so that when the day comes and you want to sell your home, you simply remove your TV and show the house as "normal" with a fireplace....


----------



## tinner666

I'd get a flat-panel TV and you can mount them nearly anywhere. Those old flat screen TV's are as big and bulky as the curved screen TV's.


----------



## walthill

There are some good wall mounting options, I love the link from bbo. A fireplace is a huge selling feature for most homes so doing any permanent changes to it will be damaging to your houses value. I also think that the pic posted is just a hair to low. it makes a huge difference especially when you have children. They love to play just in front of the TV and when it's low like that you will be telling them to move every five minutes.


----------



## a z

We have the same challenge with placement of flat screen tv. I would be interested in the results of your project.


----------



## DannyT

i think that if you have pets or small children that mounting it that low wouldnt be a good idea but walling off the opening and mounting to that should work. the hard part is getting the cable and power down there. like someone mentioned i wouldn't get rid of the fireplace. an added fireplace is one of the few things you get 100% return on your investment on raising the value of your house. taking one out would lower the value i'm sure if you went to sell and they saw that there used to be a fireplace there but is non functioning now.


----------



## RHulsmeyer

Hi minpin!
I just want to acknowledge how many on this site post replies with no actual value added in regard to the original poster's request with the addition of opinions and asides that make it obvious they didn't really take the time to read and understand the original post. You want solutions on mounting your TV in a fireplace, not other options or opinions, just suggested solutions. I'm tired of digging into a post topic that interests me only to spend my time reading useless posts. Let's all cut down on the unnecessary and useless posting and up the % of useful information. 
Minpin, as far as your original request, I suggest you:
1. Have your chimney cleaned and capped so you know you have no lingering "stuff" in there. The cap should be watertight as you will be closing it up below and don't want the first drop of water in there. 
2. Figure out how to route a new power circuit, cable line and any other AV media connection you may want now or in the future into the firebox area. This will probably require some masonry drilling.
3. Use expanding spray foam to seal off the flue. Pending its size you may need some ridged foam to fill it in but you'll want it pretty tight and secure. 
4. Close off the fire box with a wall of metal stud and concrete board (what is used behind tile in wet locations) secured to the fire box top, floor and sides. This wall should be positioned front-to-back to optimize the position of the TV that will mount on it. Position the support structures not only for the TV you have now but enough to accommodate any future upgrade you may get. (remember TVs are only getting thinner so any future models will only be farther back in the firebox.) Also mount the appropriate electrical and media boxes for connecting the TV as needed. Most TV mounts are designed for lagging into wooden wall studs so 'filling, your metal stud frame with wood 2x will give you something to lag to once you get through the metal. Or forget the metal and do all wood. 
5. Finish the concrete board to match the still visible sides of the firebox. Since there will be no heat, you can probably easily get a good match with some stucco mix or even joint compound and a matching paint job. 
6. Attach the TV mount to the new firebox back wall and mount and connect the TV and enjoy!

That's how I would do it anyway!


----------



## Everet

minpin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Okay, here's the deal: we own an older home. We have a fireplace in our small living room and it kind of dominates the whole room. Our TV is currently mounted over the fireplace but we've always hated it because it is too high to watch comfortably. We are thinking of tearing out our brick fireplace and rebuilding it to be smaller, less obtrusive and then the TV would be mounted lower as well. We live in GA and NEVER use the fireplace, not once.
> 
> My question is, instead of taking the whole fireplace apart, can we figure out a way to mount the TV in the opening of the existing fireplace, inside of the brick surround? I know it's a long shot but I've seen it done once in a magazine and if we could do it, it would be a lot better than starting over with the fireplace. Our TV looks like it would fit perfectly in the opening, I just don't know how or where we could mount it there. Any ideas would be so appreciated! My husband is very handy and he can do whatever we can come up with, that's not an issue. We just don't know if it's possible. And I don't want to entertain other ideas of just putting it somewhere else altogether, I am really just curious about this idea and how it could be done. Thanks in advance!


Yes. Yes you can. 

What we've done in similar situations is to construct a simple yet sturdy wooden support that would fit snug inside the fire box. To this wooden support you'd attach a Flat panel TV wall mount for which the TV can hang.

You wrote your husband is handy so its just about taking the measurements carefully, making a drawing of the design of the wooden structure and performing the work.

Obviously.... getting wiring in place and more importantly, safely, is also a key concern.

With this, if you ever want to sell your home later on down the line you can quickly and easily return the Firebox to its original condition.

We have hundreds of articles on a wide variety of different Home Electronic systems, product reviews and links to How to Video published at All About Home Electronics.com


----------



## Missouri Bound

RHulsmeyer said:


> Hi minpin!
> I just want to acknowledge how many on this site post replies with no actual value added in regard to the original poster's request with the addition of opinions and asides that make it obvious they didn't really take the time to read and understand the original post. You want solutions on mounting your TV in a fireplace, not other options or opinions, just suggested solutions.* I'm tired of digging into a post topic that interests me* *only to spend my time reading useless posts*. Let's all cut down on the unnecessary and useless posting and up the % of useful information.


 
Then maybe you should take your  opinion and your shovel with you to some other forum  Do your digging there!


----------



## Patti S

*Is the TV installed inside the fireplace?*

We have the same situation. The room only has one wall for furniture so the TV has to go on the fireplace wall. The fireplace has a raised hearth and the mantel is high, so to view the TV above the mantel would require recliners. Fortunately, since the hearth is raised and the mantel is high we can mount the TV at about 3 1/2-4 feet from the floor. The TV is a 60" so it will be easy to view while seated. We thought about building a wood box inside the fireplace as well and adding a small glass cabinet underneath the TV for the DVR and Cable box. 

We have two other fireplaces so we are not worried about not being able to use one of them. However, we do want to make sure that we can put the fireplace back to its original condition for resale.

Have you completed your project? Or has anyone else installed a TV into a fireplace? Pictures would be nice. Thanks


----------



## jameswlsn

Hey, just want to note the number of responses on this forum without an added meaning about the original poster request, and also to make it clear that they didn't take the time to read the original article. You want ways to fit your TV to a fireplace, not any choices or opinions.

The other two walls have doors, so we have to position the TV in an area where I don't have to tighten out the cloth at an angle, to see properly, that leaves on the fireplace that is already fixed. We have a small living room with Patio doors on one side and a fireplace on the other. But we don't look at it like we have been for the past 2 years because the fireplace is big and wide and it blocks the choice. I'm just trying to lower it, as shown here tvwallmounting.ca


----------



## Norm202

Missouri Bound said:


> Then maybe you should take your  opinion and your shovel with you to some other forum  Do your digging there!


As new member to this forum, I'm surprised by this response. The OP is correct, she did not ask for opinions. Suggestions fine but to say it's stupid is demeaning. It only reflects back on yourself. 
There are better ways of hinting that it may not look very good. But it's not your home. It's theirs. If you can't suggest constructive replies, why reply at all.


----------



## Deja-vue

Dude probably already sold the House and moved on. This thing is 9 years old.😋


----------



## Norm202

Deja-vue said:


> Dude probably already sold the House and moved on. This thing is 9 years old.😋


Well now, that changes things.


----------

